# the unofficial "all haill adlon" thread



## alsih2o (May 22, 2003)

i am not gonna pretend i know what you did, but thanks so darned much for doing it!


----------



## Krug (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Adlon!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 22, 2003)

Hail to Adlon. Lord of some tech-o-stuff.


----------



## Aitch Eye (May 22, 2003)

Thank you, Adlon.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 22, 2003)

*Hail the King, baby!*


----------



## dpdx (May 22, 2003)

I'll definitely add my thanks to Adlon for his massive effort.

In fact, in some ways, I wanna _be_ Adlon when I grow up. Major server/IT chops, kickass gaming website (with broadcasts!), and he lives in Fort Myers, FL, where if I win Powerball, I will live, too.

You rock, Adlon.


----------



## fba827 (May 22, 2003)

Thank you Adlon for your extra time put into this.   You have the thanks of an entire community.

Those daemons failing can be a pain, eh? 
I swear, at work we're always needing to restart one (of the many) of them every so often ...

(I hope you're able to put down this stuff on your resume somewhere  -- need some form of recognition that stays with you.)


----------



## Mark (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Adlon, Morrus, PC and everyone who made the downtime bearable and got us back on our feet!


----------



## Angcuru (May 22, 2003)

'Tis a good thing Adlon did his thing, cause the ENWord content in my blood was getting a bit low.


----------



## Blacksway (May 22, 2003)

Add my thanks too...

I guess he's just lucky to live so near


----------



## Umbran (May 22, 2003)

Huzzah for Adlon!


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2003)

we who are about to post, salute you.


----------



## arwink (May 22, 2003)

To put it simply:

Thank you
Thank you
Thank you


----------



## Cyragnome (May 23, 2003)

Big Thumbs Up to Adlon!

Great job & Thanks!


----------



## Steve Jung (May 23, 2003)

Let me throw you a bouquet as well, Adlon.
Thank you.


----------



## William Ronald (May 23, 2003)

Thanks, Adlon.

Your hard work is greatly appreciated.  I think we should show our appreciation by visiting Mortality.net  more frequently.


----------



## orbitalfreak (May 23, 2003)

```
#include <iostream.h>

void main
{
int i = 0;

do
  {
  cout << "Thank you, Adlon!" << endl;
  i++;
  }while(i>0);

} // end main
//end program
```


----------



## fba827 (May 23, 2003)

Okay orbitalfreak -- that had me laughing so hard....

Oh, I feel like such a geek now... 

We now return you to the excessive (but well deserved) gratitude for Adlon



Edit: fixing silly errors


----------



## Knight Otu (May 23, 2003)

Thank you, Adlon! 

While I'm at it, thanks to everyone who helped, too!


----------



## jdavis (May 24, 2003)

The word thanks greatly falls short, Postaholism withdrawal is a very bad thing.  

Thanks Adlon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jarval (May 24, 2003)

Thanks Adlon, it's great to have EN World back


----------



## TheAuldGrump (May 25, 2003)

Add my thanks and cheers to those already presented.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Adlon (May 26, 2003)

Heh, I guess it DOES pay off to visit the Meta forum once in awhile 

Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## Mark (May 26, 2003)

How many times has your brain 'sploded in the last few weeks?


----------



## Adlon (May 26, 2003)

Just once, Mark. But, it was the biggie. Still looking for bits and pieces.


----------



## Mark (May 26, 2003)

Glad it all got sorted out, buddy


----------

